# Glasgow newbie



## Borvad (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi folks

I'm nearly 34 yrs old and for years I've been chopping and changing my mind on bulking up.

I'm 6'7" tall and weigh at the moment just over 15 stone.

I have on office desk job where you can imagine being active is kinda difficult.

About 2 yrs ago I joined my local gym in order to improve my fitness........solely for my main goal of re-applying to police (story for a later time).

Didn't have a clue what I was doing so I got a plan made up, basically cardio on the running machine and the rower, then moving on to shoulder press, chest press, leg press and a few other machines like that.

That was me, 3 days a week for 6 months......until I had to go to hospital for an operation in January 2011. Not serious so dont panic! lol

Anyway that basically meant I couldnt go to gym for a few months........to cut a long story short since then I've lost my motivation.

I now feel like I'm getting a bit of a ponch around the gut area which feels like a nightmare to me.

What I guess I'm asking is, is it best to get back into the original plan the trainer down the gym gave me originally.....then once I get used to that and back into a routine move to weights or is there any better ideas?

Oh I also have a set of dumb-bells at home which live mostly in the back of the wardrobe!

I also have the protein supplement Maximuscle Cyclone......which again being a newbie I presume I would take on the days after I've been to the gym.

Any help and advice to this novice newbie on my long-term goal would be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Hi mate I a young guy from Glasgow to I don't know a lot so I let some one take over welcome


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Borvad. wheres about in glasgow are you? im in the eastend.


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Welcome mate. Weel soon have a river city section.


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

Chris sanchez said:


> Welcome mate. Weel soon have a river city section.


Lol

Welcome aboard


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Borvad, get yourself to Venice Physique at Bridgeton Cross, ask for Derek, tell him Extreme from Musclechat sent you.

It's the best gym in Glasgow, not fancy but a place where people who know what they are doing go. The equipment is good (Hammer Strength), it's clean and spacious, Derek will put you on the right tracks and if you want a PT he'll recommend one who will be able to help.

It's a pity you're joining the police tho, my experiences with them leads me to view them as a bunch of jumped up bullies who tell lies to meet arrest figures and aren't actually that clever, that good in a scrap and were generally ridden like Shergar as children so have big chips on their shoulders!

There are more cops on steroids than you'd believe but the 2 faced lying cnuts still bust people for it and when they are out they never seem to shy away from thw nose candy either.

I went through a 2 year trial after an illegal search of my car and the arresting officer lied in court and they bust me for a Harley Davidson cigarette lighter/penknife with a 1.25 inch blade which was deemed an offensive weapon because the blade locked and a martial arts baton which was an illegal weapon because I wasn't on the way to or from the class!

They bust me on the wednesday night which was, class night. A gym and a shop we supply both desperately needed stock so I went to meet the owners rather than go to the class but this was not taken into consideration and one of the shop owners had paid me in cash which was in an envelope and had the invoice number on it but they deemed this could be "proceeds of crime" even tho the shop owner told them in court he had been really busy and hadn't banked his takings and this was one of the reasons he needed stock so badly.

As it stands now, I will never help them in any way whatsoever. When I was a doorman we saw 2 getting battered by anti capitalist marchers in Edinburgh when it all kicked off so 2 of us ran down pulled 4 hippies off them, smacked the hippies and got the cops back on their feet. Later that night the Cheif Constable cautioned us for assault and breach of the peace, fortunately no charges were brought. Charming.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

that my gym i am one of the bigger guy there lol


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

more sweatys the merrier mate welcome to the forum


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

not for me i am british derek was saying he know u


----------



## Borvad (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks lads for the welcome, I'm actually in Cumbernauld and a member of Broadwood gym, but i feel the time I have to go, which i mostly after 6pm at night, the place is heaving!!

Always feel if I approach the weights area, I'd feel out of place amongst the rest!!


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Only 15 mins from me mate, welcome to SCOTTISH Muscle Chat lol


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Welcome pal . As for the weights ya got a start somewhere you pick it up as you go along as extreme says a just tell a pt what your goals are and you are ready to rock


----------



## Borvad (Feb 20, 2012)

Just an update.......have cancelled my gym membership at Broadwood, work in the city centre so have today joined The Gym in Argyle St


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

is that the on jamaica st that just open in jan bud


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

that avvy looks to young to be you chequered pants he looks big tho and i like the tarzan leotard do they do it in check??


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

that me when i was young i was a good looking guy then just wait in 12weeks i look like yannyboy


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

are you going to shave your head ??????


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

forget that i look at yanny face change it to dorsay he a good looking guy


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

MEEKY said:


> that me when i was young i was a good looking guy then just wait in 12weeks i look like yannyboy


are you saying yanny is ugly?


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

i think hes showing his undying love for dorse


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

s**t no he online hope he not got riod rage just now lol


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

not yet not until he hears your gonna stick dorseys face on his picture


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

i am trying to get out a hole and u keep put dirt back in u bitch yanny a lovely looking man u read it wrong yanny xx


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

i wont tell him hes prob smashed the kitchen up lol


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

you better go back and edit your post.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

no he in a good mood a wee girl give him her face book address so he can help her with homework at nite lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Dude's, what on earth's going on in here then??? 

Borvad - welcome to the board mate. Can't write too much now but two things I would do personally: 1) check out Cal's sticky in the beginners section. The workout is perfect and is exactly where you need to start. 2) Where you plan to train there on a long term basis or not, get yourself over to that Gym Extreme suggested and hook up with his pal. Even phone ahead first to introduce yourself and agree a time. Introductions like that ate invaluable mate and rarely get offered so quickly. A few chats/sessions with the right person about both training & diet could save you months if not yrs of wasted time.

Doug - fcukin brilliant post mate!!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ps 6'7''??? You're a big [email protected] ain't ya?!!!


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

that my gym dorsay it run by derek black it ok


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

i go there too its my gym mr meek.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

not yet u just started u not in with the boys yet lol i am resting for to mor cant wait bud


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

im shitting it, you better take it easy on me. and ffs dont mix up your viagra with your vitamins like the last time.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

mind and take easy on me i am just a newbee xx


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

fuk off youve been traing for months, im on another comeback, only been training 3 weeks.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

i but i am a old guy and pass it lol


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

you lot are fookin crazy when i come up to stirling im gonna pop over for a drink in the westend


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

do that meeky and myself dont drink. meeky will show you how to break in to cars and how to score some crack.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

not even squash ? oh well cars and crack it is then you can provide the coke can doggy


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

i drink some times it make me very flirty when i am out so i stop lol xx


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

thats if we can keep him away from the ladies.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

if youre lucky we might even get you into a fight with some locals.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

no i am good now dont look at women got my training just look at guys now


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

i like a tipple from time to time, keeps me normal nothing like a good blow out=-)


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

have you heard of the raploch


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

what the fooock is that a gay bar lol


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

no, if it was you would be there just now.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

no just weekend in my blue dress xx


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

he would in his shorts giving it large pelvic thrusting on the pole to dancing in the moonlight


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

no the raploch was a place in stirling near gown hill where we grew up for a while a real s**t hole been demolished now though


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

i want to the danceing in stirling at the time


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

you might be his dad.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

he cant be my dad, not with them shorts, ive no fashion sense whatsoever


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

i going to say that i was not that old but it could work out hello son i miss u


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

i miss you too dad x


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

lozza get your pocket money off him, you could use it as a deposit on a house.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

a house???? is he rich like a sugar daddy


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

of course. how do you think he gets his women? he's a cross between mr muscle and mr bean with a touch of danny la rue thrown in for good measure.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

I am pass it I don't think about women now I got my crossdress now that keep me happy and it easy to get my size Think about yanny getting into a dress lol


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

you havent met us yet.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

ha ha i been call lots of thing cant remember that one lol glad my pic is off lol


----------



## D11FYY1466868025 (Jan 18, 2012)

doggy said:


> of course. how do you think he gets his women? he's a cross between mr muscle and mr bean with a touch of danny la rue thrown in for good measure.


doggy dont let him kid you the wee man is packing


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

i know he is. we're training to gether this evening. did he not invite you too?


----------



## D11FYY1466868025 (Jan 18, 2012)

Yeah he asked me too mate im just gubbbed been skelping the treadmill at the moment to shift this fat. Going to come down to that Gym on a Saturday with him one morning soon but. Do you go there aswell?


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

mind i can read all this wish use would not talk about my body on a chat line plz but if u wish to see it go to crossdressers.com ur more then welcome tits


----------



## D11FYY1466868025 (Jan 18, 2012)

You get in that booth your supposed to be working Meeks lol.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

D11FYY said:


> Yeah he asked me too mate im just gubbbed been skelping the treadmill at the moment to shift this fat. Going to come down to that Gym on a Saturday with him one morning soon but. Do you go there aswell?


not on a saturday. im breaking myself back in again. meeky is an animal, he can train as much as he wants.


----------



## D11FYY1466868025 (Jan 18, 2012)

aw are you mate. Well let us know i might even come friday next week then mate if yous are up for it then


----------



## Borvad (Feb 20, 2012)

MEEKY said:


> is that the on jamaica st that just open in jan bud


It is! :first:


----------



## Borvad (Feb 20, 2012)

Huh....Just on here for first time in last few days......I'm sure I started this topic about something else entirely!!


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

you did but when meeky gets involved fuk knows where the thread is heading. he's notoroius for hyjacking threads and women


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

what like the gym bud see i can be good some times


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

i couldnt get you away from the mirrors long enough to train.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

was just watching the muscle move as i am starting to get one lol


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

i thought you were going to make love to yourself.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

some times that the best way big man lol


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

that explains your big biceps then.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

thank mate the playboys are paying off lol


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

when you said you bought them for tha articles i knew you were full of it. have you got a tug toner?


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

i like the storys dont look at the pics


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

is it the cartoons?


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

yes they do a bit about protein how to give it out


----------



## D11FYY1466868025 (Jan 18, 2012)

MEEKY said:


> was just watching the muscle move as i am starting to get one lol


your hardon isnt a muscle mate


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

he he at my age lol


----------



## D11FYY1466868025 (Jan 18, 2012)

lmao that muscle has prolly had a good few work outs


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

i am lost for words with that one a gentleman never tells xx


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

meeky is a walking pheromone


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

What is that hope it good lol


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

depends if youre male or female. google it.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

u saying i am smelly lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2012)

hi guys...I am jom frpm California, USA. I am new here and want to make some new friends.


----------



## Borvad (Feb 20, 2012)

Settle an argument.........folk in work are on health kicks too, so I asked them. being a novice what I should have for lunch one day. Tehy told me I needed to eat more to bulk up a bit, so at their suggestion I went and got myself 2 whoppers.

Now they say I shouldn't have done that.

Thoughts?


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

you shouldnt have.

when you say bulk up do you mean fatter or more muscle?

if you want to get fatter carry on with the take aways.


----------

